# Red Dawn: Neue Fotos aus dem Film um die Invasion der USA



## PCGamesRedaktion (5. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Red Dawn: Neue Fotos aus dem Film um die Invasion der USA* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Red Dawn: Neue Fotos aus dem Film um die Invasion der USA


----------



## Kaeksch (5. November 2012)

Ihr Götter! warum quält ihr uns mit immer neuen Neufassungen?


----------



## Mothman (5. November 2012)

Boa, bei diesem Film finde ich die Story so dermaßen schlecht. 
Nordkorea startet ne Invasion in die USA, machen die total platt und dann kommen nen paar Partisanen-Teenies daher und regeln das mal eben. 

Es gab doch mal nen Australischen Film, nach dem selben Prinzip. Vor ein paar Jahren. Weiß aber nicht mehr wie der heißt. Der war auch übelster Schrott. 
Naja, Hirn in den Tiefschlaf versetzen, dann geht sowas vielleicht. 

EDIT:
Auch geil, wie das Feindbild angepasst wurde. Damals war es "der Russe" jetzt nehmen sie Nordkorea daher. Manmanman.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Boa, bei diesem Film finde ich die Story so dermaßen schlecht.
> Nordkorea startet ne Invasion in die USA, machen die total platt und dann kommen nen paar Partisanen-Teenies daher und regeln das mal eben.
> 
> Es gab doch mal nen Australischen Film, nach dem selben Prinzip. Vor ein paar Jahren. Weiß aber nicht mehr wie der heißt. Der war auch übelster Schrott.
> ...


 Hab erst vor kurzem "Homefront" durchgezockt, mit dieser Invasions-Thematik bin ich erstmal durch. Eine Zelluloid-Vorlage (ob alt oder neu, ist egal) brauch ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Mothman (5. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab erst vor kurzem "Homefront" durchgezockt, mit dieser Invasions-Thematik bin ich erstmal durch. Eine Zelluloid-Vorlage (ob alt oder neu, ist egal) brauch ich nicht wirklich.


 Stimmt, das Spiel hat im Grunde die selbe Thematik. Nur sind es da wenigstens noch Erwachsene und eine größerer Gruppe, die den Widerstand organisieren. Bei diesem Film (bzw. der Vorlage) sind es ja echt nur nen paar "Teenager". Sowas kann man mir einfach nicht verkaufen.^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Spiel hat im Grunde die selbe Thematik. Nur sind es da wenigstens noch Erwachsene und eine größerer Gruppe, die den Widerstand organisieren. Bei diesem Film (bzw. der Vorlage) sind es ja echt nur nen paar "Teenager". Sowas kann man mir einfach nicht verkaufen.^^


 Sehr viel erwachsener kamen mir meine KI-Verbündeten aber auch nicht vor.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Es gab doch mal nen Australischen Film, nach dem selben Prinzip. Vor ein paar Jahren. Weiß aber nicht mehr wie der heißt. Der war auch übelster Schrott.
> Naja, Hirn in den Tiefschlaf versetzen, dann geht sowas vielleicht. .



Ich glaube das war Tomorrow, When the War Began. 
Fand den ziemlich schlecht, vor allem eben auch wegen der Story die, wie du schon gesagt hast, unrealistisch und schlecht ist.
Das wäre vllt kein Problem wenn sich der Film selbst nicht so ernst nehmen würde, wie z.B. Bei Die Hard oder Expendables, aber das ist leider nicht der Fall.
Das Original von Red Dawn kenn ich nicht, das Remake schau ich mir auf keinen Fall an. Die Story in Verbindung mit den Schauspielern auf den Bildern und diese gewollt coole Art wie sie auf jedem Bild die Waffen halten...einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## Mothman (5. November 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war Tomorrow, When the War Began.


Genau! Den meinte ich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war Tomorrow, *When the War Began*.


 Oh je, das klingt ähnlich plakativ wie die Headline zu - oh welch Überraschung - "Homefront", ihr wisst schon:
"Home is where the war is".


----------



## Crussong (5. November 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war Tomorrow, When the War Began.
> Fand den ziemlich schlecht, vor allem eben auch wegen der Story die, wie du schon gesagt hast, unrealistisch und schlecht ist.
> Das wäre vllt kein Problem wenn sich der Film selbst nicht so ernst nehmen würde, wie z.B. Bei Die Hard oder Expendables, aber das ist leider nicht der Fall.
> Das Original von Red Dawn kenn ich nicht, das Remake schau ich mir auf keinen Fall an. Die Story in Verbindung mit den Schauspielern auf den Bildern und diese gewollt coole Art wie sie auf jedem Bild die Waffen halten...einfach nur lächerlich


 
"Tomorrow, When the War Began" fand ich einen super Film. 
Ob das Szenario realistisch ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt, aber natürlich versuchst du das ernst zu verfilmen. Das ist nicht als Klamauk-Film ausgelegt. Sowas kann man ja bei jedem Film hinterfragen ob der sich ernst nimmt oder nicht, das entscheidet man ganz einfach für sich. 
Außerdem, kann ich auf den Bilder nicht erkennen wie jemand "gewollt cool die Waffe hält". Als jemand der mehrere Jahre Teil unserer Bundeswehr war, kann ich dir garantieren das ein Gewehr sich nicht hält wie ein Besen. Auf den Bildern sehe ich nichts das irgendwie "zwanghaft cool" sein möchte. Ein Gewehr lässt sich nun mal nicht auf sonderlich viele Arten halten.
Die Schauspieler sind Geschmackssache und über ihre Leistung im Fall kann sich eben noch keiner ein Urteil bilden, da der Film noch nicht draußen ist.
Abwarten und Tee trinken, aber doch nicht im Vorfeld verteufeln ^^


----------



## Mothman (5. November 2012)

Crussong schrieb:


> Ein Gewehr lässt sich nun mal nicht auf sonderlich viele Arten halten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. November 2012)

Crussong schrieb:


> "Tomorrow, When the War Began" fand ich einen super Film.
> Ob das Szenario realistisch ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt, aber natürlich versuchst du das ernst zu verfilmen. Das ist nicht als Klamauk-Film ausgelegt. Sowas kann man ja bei jedem Film hinterfragen ob der sich ernst nimmt oder nicht, das entscheidet man ganz einfach für sich.
> Außerdem, kann ich auf den Bilder nicht erkennen wie jemand "gewollt cool die Waffe hält". Als jemand der mehrere Jahre Teil unserer Bundeswehr war, kann ich dir garantieren das ein Gewehr sich nicht hält wie ein Besen. Auf den Bildern sehe ich nichts das irgendwie "zwanghaft cool" sein möchte. Ein Gewehr lässt sich nun mal nicht auf sonderlich viele Arten halten.
> Die Schauspieler sind Geschmackssache und über ihre Leistung im Fall kann sich eben noch keiner ein Urteil bilden, da der Film noch nicht draußen ist.
> Abwarten und Tee trinken, aber doch nicht im Vorfeld verteufeln ^^


 
Ja ok ich will den Film ja nicht allgemein verteufeln  Ich weiß nur jetzt schon das mir der Film nicht gefallen würde, allein schon wegen der Story.
Zu den Bildern: Naja allein schon das jeder von den Jugendlichen auf jedem Bild, egal wo er gerade steht oder sitzt ein Maschinengewehr möglichst offensichtlich ins Bild hält finde ich schon etwas lächerlich. Dazu kommen immer die gewollt coolen Blicke von den Schauspielern, die ich auch nicht wirklich ernst nehmen kann, weil ich es nicht wirklich als realistisch empfinde wenn eine Gruppe Jugendlicher ohne jede Erfahrung als Guerilla-Einheit eine Armee aus ausgebildeten Spezialeinheiten abmetzelt 
Ist ja aber auch nur meine Meinung, ich kann so extrem amerikanische Filme eben nicht so gut ab


----------



## LSDSteven (6. November 2012)

Die Erstverfilmung mit Patrick Swayze heisst in Deutschland "Die rote Flut", den ich im Großen und Ganzen garnicht schlecht finde... kommt ab und an mal nachts im TV.


----------

